# Forward all incoming email to 1 (remote) email address. How?

## meulie

Hi all,

I have the following situation: I have email coming in from 1 specific IP address (an Exchange server) and need to forward all these emails to 1 (remote) email address. What is the easiest way to handle this? ssmtp? procmail? Some other way?

The server I will be using for forwarding is currently not active as mail server (so ssmtp is installed).

----------

## pharoh

why not use an iptables redirect? and then change the MX to the new IP and when the MX is propigated stop using the iptables redirect?

----------

